# Puberty..Sigh.



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

I guess it's safe to assume that my sweet boy is hitting puberty. Both Ducky and Callie were a year old in December, and Ducky is starting to get a little fussy with me. He barely asks for scritches, and when he does, he usually changes his mind, beaking and scolding at me. Not my lovey dovey boy at all  Callie doesn't seem any different, however, she's not really all that tame or into us. She knows we feed her good stuff, and that Ducky (who she loves) trusts and digs us. Fortunately Ducky's good eating habits have rubbed off on her as well. Luckily it's winter here too, and the house stays around 68 degrees F, and Knoxville stays cloudy and gray much of the winter. They haven't displayed any breeding behavior other than being very bonded to one another, and Ducky practicing his courtship dances/songs.

Will he go back to normal even with a female around? He still very much wants to be with me and get attention, and we spend plenty of time together. Also, in the future, if I decide to keep a baby of theirs, if it is housed in the same room but a different cage, will it be happy with their company still? Supervised playtime of course too!


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

He should improve over time. My guy goes in and out of hormonal stages. He's 2 1/2 years old now. I find that always giving them 12 hrs. sleep at night helps, and when those hormones start acting up again i bump it to 14 for a while. Around here spring and fall are the worst but he always comes out of it and is back to his old cuddly self. My female gets hormonal as well but she doesn't get as testy, she just gets loud and calls out constantly:wacko: As of now my two are doing really good as far as hormones go. So just hang in there


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

I know exactly what you mean. Sunny is about a year old now and he is occasionally cuddly. When he wants mommy to kiss him, he's lower his head like "kiss me mommy!" and when he doesn't, he hisses and makes that angry bird sound like "don't touch me!!! Get away from me!!!!" Or he would lower his head to ask for cuddles, then when mommy's lips approach he freaks out and bites. Sigh....


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

I think my Snickers is going through this stage too rate now. He as always been so nice and wants everyones attention and to be held 24/7. Now within the last week or 2 he has been very moody. One minute is begging you to be held then in middle of it he changes his mind and takes a fit and takes off. I hope this stage passes soon and we get out normal Snickers back.


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

He is also in middle of his molt getting his big boy feathers in. He will be 8 months old tomorrow. My baby is growing up


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

2 1/2 years???!!! i HOPE tsuka doesnt last this long! hes been going through this teenage thing since 6 months old... hes 10 months and still bad, getting worse.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I hope cookie don't act up he is only 5 and half months


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I think to help out, the long nights treatment is best. Once they hit puberty they have to deal with those hormones for the rest of their lives. Fuzzy is temperamental but he's better when he gets more sleep.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yep, confirmed my worst fears. its never gonna end  well thats it, never getting a male tiel again... ill stick with females lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Fuzzy's not that bad, he's bonded to me so its really only my hubby he has issues with. Maybe doing some major alone time with Tsuka away from Dally might help him? And long nights does help...he's not as bitey and a lot calmer.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> yep, confirmed my worst fears. its never gonna end  well thats it, never getting a male tiel again... ill stick with females lol


Unless you get an older one that has past that stage lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

apparently it doesnt. and tsuka keeps getting worse. i do give him alone one on one time and hes still a little git. i think its just who he is....

either way i think my next bird is gonna be a linnie. i seen xxxspikexxx's linnie storm and that was the end of it. im doing my research, i want one! that'd be my next one


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Also too not all males act as Tsuka and Fuzzy do. Snowball, another male I have, is very laid back. He doesn't attack or bite or chase anyone, just does his own thing and his girl, Hershey follows him around devotedly. It all depends on the boy.


----------

